# Windows 7 and Anarchy Online impossible? (problem with online gaming)



## Delta_Klata (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, turning to you guys for help on this one. I am trying to play Anarchy online, nice game haven't played it in a LONG time, last time I played it I had my computer running Vista.....now it's running windows 7. I downloaded the small client, simple normal game client downloader from the main website, when I run it it gets to about...somewhere between 45% and 60%, not sure which, then I get the blue screen where windows detected a problem and it's dumping physical memory and shuts down. It restarts and the client downloader failed, leaving a partial file, I've tried this with the large client downloader as well, same results. I've tried other online games, sometimes the game won't start up or the installer fails, one of the two, and I'm looking for answers as to why windows 7 is so horrible with online gaming. I play a game called second life, nice game, it was having texture problems and had trouble running, so I ran it under windows xp compatibility and now it's ok except for the occasional texture glitches.

I'm considering going back to windows vista, if that is my course of action I need to take, how would I go about getting windows 7 off and vista back on? If there is another solution I can follow someone please help me with this problem, I'm tired of fumbling around with these online games and finding myself limited to very few because of windows 7 beta. At the moment, if it helps anyone, I highly recommend NOT getting windows 7 at this point, I say wait until they come out with an update to fix most of the compatibility problems and the driver issues. If you read this far, I thank you and hope you have some answer you can share with me and others who went and downloaded windows 7 and found things not so dandy.


----------



## macro_scoop! (Jan 24, 2009)

Delta_Klata said:


> At the moment, if it helps anyone, I highly recommend NOT getting windows 7 at this point, I say wait until they come out with an update to fix most of the compatibility problems and the driver issues.


i'm totally 100% with u man , i personally used to play AO for ages ago , i haven't tried it on a vista actually , but i have friends playing it on vista laptop/PC , and its working properly , exactly like what u've been ... 
i recommend not using any microsoft software in its beta version* ... like win7 and any other one ...


----------



## Delta_Klata (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you happen to know how I can get back to vista? If it works fine on Vista I am more than ready to jump back from windows 7, I just need to know how to do it.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Delta_Klata said:


> I highly recommend NOT getting windows 7 at this point, I say wait until they come out with an update to fix most of the compatibility problems and the driver issues.


If you get the beta for its intended purpose, ie. testing it to identify problems and bugs etc, then there is no reason not to get it now. If you are only getting it so you can have the latest OS then I totally agree with you. Beta's, by definition will almost always be buggy and have compatibility problems.

I haven't tried Windows 7 (infact, im still using XP Pro as I have no reason even to go to Vista at the moment) but I would imagine the most likely way to go back to Vista or even XP will be a format and reinstall.


----------



## Delta_Klata (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright, well I found the BIG BUG of the beta, apparently when you install game clients, very very few will connect to the servers without crashing your computer, I got anarchy online installed by putting the performance settings up and the visual appearances down. The only problem now is that when I run the game client and it goes to connect to log in...BOOM!....windows detects a problem, dumps physical memory, and restarts. Hopefully I'm just being computer illiterate and this is a VERY simple problem that I can fix somehow, otherwise, I'm stumped.

Note: this same thing happened with another online game called Fiesta, quite odd. World of warcraft and second life work fine though on logging in and running.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't have Windows 7, I have XP.


----------



## Delta_Klata (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure if this helps, but I did have norton antivirus....maybe that could be it? I removed it and I am installing the Kespersky 8.0 antivirus software made for windows 7 beta, my dad uses it on his laptop, also running windows 7, and he says it runs so well and works just right that it does a better job than norton and it's like it's not even running in the background, so I'm taking his advice and trying it out. I'll test to see if this fixes it.


----------



## Delta_Klata (Feb 26, 2009)

Kespersky was the answer, norton was holding me back, updating, and as a warning to those joining or returning to anarchy online...12 hours of updating, be ready for that. Mostly solved, going to wait to see if the game runs to make sure it's all solved, wish me luck.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Delta_Klata said:


> Not sure if this helps, but I did have norton antivirus....maybe that could be it?


If you had mentioned that you were running Norton that would of been on of the first things I would of said to get rid of . I absolutely hate it, had loads of problems with loads of programs over various OS when Norton is installed.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Not surprised that Win 7 isnt working, its a beta after all. If its your main OS now, then it could be a problem. Going back to Vista might be possible, but it depends if you have disks and codes, or possibly a restore partition on th ehd that you can use. Having said that, I dont know if it will work asfter win 7 has been installed and thereis a fair chance the only way would be to format and install, but again that depends on what Vista instalation yo uhave.
Have you sent the bug to MS ? If you tell them th eprob, they can work on fixes which is the point of beta testing. Emphasis on beta and testing.
Out of interest, wehat were you going to do for an OS in August? Try and put Vista back again?


----------

